# MAX curved blade fork crown



## Sledge (Mar 31, 2006)

Does anybody know of any available fork crowns for a Max tubeset with curved fork blades? I know of a location for straight blade fork crowns but I'd love to find a more classic looking curved blade crown.

Any leads or info would be appreciated.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

If you are interested in a full fork from an MXL, I've got a spare I'd be willing to part with.


----------



## Sledge (Mar 31, 2006)

innergel said:


> If you are interested in a full fork from an MXL, I've got a spare I'd be willing to part with.



That might just work, thanks.
Do you know the rake and the steerer tube length?
Any pictures?
1" threaded steerer, right?

Thanks for responding innergel!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Sledge said:


> That might just work, thanks.
> Do you know the rake and the steerer tube length?
> Any pictures?
> 1" threaded steerer, right?
> ...


It's still in the box it was shipped in, unopened for 1+ years. IIRC, it's a white fork from a 60cm MXL with red and blue accents. And yes, threaded 1" steerer. 

When I bought my MXL, it didn't have a fork. So I bought a Della Santa flat crown fork (threadless) and had it painted to match. I picked up the MXL fork with the intent of swapping them over one day. But as nice as the DS fork rides, I'll probably never make the switch, even though it would be aesthetically appropriate. Not too mention that it would cost me a fair few $ to swap out the headset and stem and have the fork painted. 

All that being said, I'll open the box in the next day or two and get you some pics and whatever measurements I can.


----------



## Sledge (Mar 31, 2006)

Great thanks.
I'm very interested.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Sledge said:


> Great thanks.
> I'm very interested.


Fork is marked 60cm MX on the packaging (maybe from the factory?)
Pearl white with red and blue accents.
20.5cm steerer tube w/ 5.3cm of threads.
Just a couple of very small marks on the inside of the fork blades at the top. You could not see them if the wheel was mounted. Otherwise, excellent condition. 

I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Sorry for the wait. I forgot my phone today and these pics were on there. The quality is crappy but you can see what is what.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

A few more. I tried to get the dings in the inside of the fork but it's hard to tell. They are on both sides.

Man, these are crappy quality pics. Sorry. If you want some more pics of anything specific, let me know and I'll use my digi-cam next time.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

FTR, I sent you that SA fork in the original EM packaging from my 20 Anniv. MXL I picked up in Belgium. Serial # 8878 belongs to my current MXL, not associated with MXL fork you have which came with SA Strada OS. It's too bad it didn't fit the Strada because it was a perfect paint match and I believe the MXL fork would have been "real nice" for the Strada overall ride quality. Rashid did redeem himself by sending me a flat crown chrome fork which works well. I'm glad to read the fork may be put to good use.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

cannibal said:


> FTR, I sent you that SA fork in the original EM packaging from my 20 Anniv. MXL I picked up in Belgium. Serial # 8878 belongs to my current MXL, not associated with MXL fork you have which came with SA Strada OS. It's too bad it didn't fit the Strada because it was a perfect paint match and I believe the MXL fork would have been "real nice" for the Strada overall ride quality. Rashid did redeem himself by sending me a flat crown chrome fork which works well. I'm glad to read the fork may be put to good use.


Yep. I had full intentions to have it painted to match the MXL but the Della Santa rides great so it's hardly worth the effort. The Strada OS I bought is navy blue and came with a matching chrome fork and it rides great as well. So this fork has just been sitting in the box as a spare. I have no issue keeping it, but if it can be put to good use, I'd just as soon pass it along to someone who can.


----------

